# How to get to Greenwich



## dieseldog (14 July 2012)

I am going up with 3 other people and the trains are a bit of a nightmare as wouldn't get home until about 1am, so we want to drive.  We will hopefully be coming down the M4 if it reopens  Where is a good Park and Ride to use and then get on the Tube?  I'm going up for the Paras so should be quieter than the normal games.

Thanks!


----------



## muffinmunsh (14 July 2012)

I think you will have to play it by ear a bit and see how bad the traffic is going to be. Generally, the further east or north east you can get, the better. Any one of the commuter towns just outside the M25 should be fine to hop on the train or tube without too much hassle.


----------



## muffinmunsh (14 July 2012)

If my house buy has gone through by then you can park on the drive and take the Central Line from Woodford, change on the DLR to go down to Greenwich...


----------

